# crappie guys please?



## Bob2010 (Jan 3, 2016)

Driftmaster t bar rod holders. Easily adjust to keep tips close to water. Any other good options for less money? 10' trolling rods and reels. I need 10 to start with. $50 a pop is another $500. What's my best cheapest set up? Bought a used minkota trolling motor. It has the controller on the bracelet or necklace. Need 2 batteries for it and a new one for the boat. What brand? The cost range is insane on these batteries.  Last question is 2 bank or 3 bank charger? It's just an old v hull tracker 16' with a 70 hp motor. 1 crank battery and 2 for the trolling motor. Does brand of charger matter? Gonna go broke!


----------



## Forkhorn (Jan 3, 2016)

Used to know a guy that made rod holders out of re-bar & angle iron. Had 1 on my old boat (maybe DIY if you have the know-how and tools?). I also made some cheap rod holders out of cut PVC pipe screwed to the gunwales of my jon boat that did ok, too. 
Looking for low cost batteries - give Moreland Battery Exchange a try (a bit of a drive from you, but they have great prices on their batteries).


----------



## klerchkatcher (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't have these rod holders but he is in Georgia and the prices are not too bad.



http://www.hillsrodholders.com/index.php


----------



## centerpin fan (Jan 3, 2016)

Bob2010 said:


> Driftmaster t bar rod holders. Easily adjust to keep tips close to water. Any other good options for less money? 10' trolling rods and reels. I need 10 to start with. $50 a pop is another $500. What's my best cheapest set up?



Contrary to popular belief, you don't need a 10-rod trolling set up to catch crappie.  I just use one rod to cast jigs.  It's been working for me for the last forty years.

Just throwing that option out there ...


----------



## Hotwater (Jan 4, 2016)

These are what I use.  They are made in Ga. 

http://www.eztpoleperch.com/fishing-rod-holders-and-clamp-mounts.html


----------



## pic217 (Jan 4, 2016)

I have had good luck with Dual Pro chargers. I have been using them for 25 years. I leave mine plugged in all the time. Here is a good one to consider.

http://www.amazon.com/Dual-Recreati..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=1RKNTBHMQ1KAGESGYV9S


----------



## Ben (Jan 4, 2016)

I just ordered these a couple days ago. I have no idea of the quality. I be glad to update you when they arrive this week. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/4-CRAPPIE-ROD...-JIGGING-OR-TROLLING-/272091079836?nav=SEARCH


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Jan 4, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> Contrary to popular belief, you don't need a 10-rod trolling set up to catch crappie.  I just use one rod to cast jigs.  It's been working for me for the last forty years.
> 
> Just throwing that option out there ...



Not to mention that, once you do hook-up, it's a nightmare to try and keep them from getting tangled in the other lines. And forget turning in some of those smaller coves.

My granddad used to tell me that to catch fish, having a bunch of lures in the water was no substitute for knowing what to do with only one. I've, thus far, found him to have been right.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 4, 2016)

EverGreen1231 said:


> Not to mention that, once you do hook-up, it's a nightmare to try and keep them from getting tangled in the other lines. And forget turning in some of those smaller coves.
> 
> My granddad used to tell me that to catch fish, having a bunch of lures in the water was no substitute for knowing what to do with only one. I've, thus far, found him to have been right.



My kids loves to cast. I'll take him bass, bream, and spawning crappie fishing. Saturday Lake Allatoona was flooded.  Water is like chocolate milk. We still picked up 12 fish in 2 hours. I know when crappie spawn we can kill it with minnows.  But to be able to catch 25 to 50 on the norm. Sometimes 100 plus! Why wouldn't I want my 8 and 5 year old to get to do that?  I have trolled all day and caught nothing.  Primarily because I didn't know where to look or how to do it. Combine knowing where to look, how to do it, and 10 baits instead of 1. That's a winning combination!  Bass tangled lines. Crappie were pulled right across the top of the water.  We tangled 2 times Saturday. Large mouth and A white bass. I'll have plenty of failure trying to learn how to troll successfully. I'm just starting but I learned more about catching crappie in 2 hours trolling than I learned my entire life fishing spawning fish in the creek, docks at night, and fallen trees on the lake shore. If you have a spot that produces everytime you troll it. Obviously you could stop and fish it with one rod. But if both kids are busy reeling in fish why stop?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 4, 2016)

My vote is for the driftmaster. There may be lower cost options like fabbing it yourself, but driftmasters are rock solid.

The frame I used is theirs and the only reason I didn't use their holders was because I wanted the locking collar since I use these to hold additional rods while underway.


----------



## lcookie (Jan 4, 2016)

Trolling is my life so here I go.

1. I vouch for the driftmaster holders because they are very sturdy and darn near impossible to break.  If you plan to use them for multi species fishing I would definitely go with them.  If you are just going for crappie head over to crappie.com and do a search for rod holders.  There are more holders made than opinions on them.  After reading them all I still went with driftmaster.  Make sure you get left and right hand models for each side of the boat. It makes a difference and I did not realize that when I rigged my first boat.

2. Battery charger. I can't vouch for brand but I will say go ahead and get the 3 bank.  One for each battery.  You could use a 2 if the trolling motor batteries are connected in parallel but the time to charge those will be longer than the single cranking battery.  Also as you add accessories you will need that third bank for the fourth battery you will end up getting to power all that stuff.  The cranking battery should be good without a charge hookup as long as your alternator is working good and nothing else is hooked to it.  I have not had a charger on my cranking battery  for 10 years since I took all my accessories off of it and used it just for cranking.  

3. Batteries are just like chargers.  Too many to rank.  I will say that the Walmart Marine Maxx batteries served me well for many years.  I would not hesitate to recommend them.  Get the larges series they sell.  Get real deep cycle batteries not the dual purpose ones for your TM.  If you are going to run you accessories off your cranking get a dual purpose for that one.  

4. Reels.  Shimano IX spinning reels.  Cheap and durable.  Also when one breaks you just replace it without hurting your pocket.  For trolling the reel is nothing more than an line holder so don't need to sink too much money there.  

5. Rods - Not to sound like a broken record but same as chargers and batteries.  When you are trolling it is more about the action versus the brand and price.  You want a stiff back bone with a soft tip.  The fish hook themselves so you are not worried about sensitivity as the rod holder feels all the bites.  You want that soft tip so you can see the bite.  My recommendation here is to scope out BPS and Academy for sales.  You can get some good quality rods on the low if you time it right.  I have an assortment of BPS brand poles and BnM poles I have acquired over time.  Start out with all your poles the same length.  10-12 footers are good for this presentation.  Makes it easier to cast out with a full spread if all you have to do is rotate you lines in and place the new pole on the outside each time while long lining. For tight lining those are good starter distances to keep the baits out and away from the boat.  A cheap rod to start with is a pinnacle.  They are not that great but not that bad and the price is nice.  Then upgrade as you find the deals. Check out crappie.com again.  Lots of guys selling cheap so they can upgrade.


General recommendation.  Start out with 6 setups.  Get comfortable with that then add 2 more.  Get comfortable with that then add 2 more.  PM me if you want to talk more specifics.  I could go on for days.  I have logged lots of trial and error hours and would love to save you some headaches and $$$$'s.


----------



## lcookie (Jan 4, 2016)

What year and model is your tracker?  Welcome to the tinboat club.  Sure I will see you on the water.


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Jan 4, 2016)

Bob2010 said:


> My kids loves to cast. I'll take him bass, bream, and spawning crappie fishing. Saturday Lake Allatoona was flooded.  Water is like chocolate milk. We still picked up 12 fish in 2 hours. I know when crappie spawn we can kill it with minnows.  But to be able to catch 25 to 50 on the norm. Sometimes 100 plus! Why wouldn't I want my 8 and 5 year old to get to do that?  I have trolled all day and caught nothing.  Primarily because I didn't know where to look or how to do it. Combine knowing where to look, how to do it, and 10 baits instead of 1. That's a winning combination!  Bass tangled lines. Crappie were pulled right across the top of the water.  We tangled 2 times Saturday. Large mouth and A white bass. I'll have plenty of failure trying to learn how to troll successfully. I'm just starting but I learned more about catching crappie in 2 hours trolling than I learned my entire life fishing spawning fish in the creek, docks at night, and fallen trees on the lake shore. If you have a spot that produces everytime you troll it. Obviously you could stop and fish it with one rod. But if both kids are busy reeling in fish why stop?



Absolutely. Troll on.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 4, 2016)

klerchkatcher said:


> I don't have these rod holders but he is in Georgia and the prices are not too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hillsrodholders.com/index.php



Man these look good and are half the driftmaster price. Tempting for sure! People swear by the driftmaster though. Tough choice. Thanks for showing me these. Big money saver.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hotwater said:


> These are what I use.  They are made in Ga.
> 
> http://www.eztpoleperch.com/fishing-rod-holders-and-clamp-mounts.html




These are cool. Adjustable which is good. The mount would be tough in my boat. Be hard to reach rods in the very back. Thanks


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 4, 2016)

Ben said:


> I just ordered these a couple days ago. I have no idea of the quality. I be glad to update you when they arrive this week.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/4-CRAPPIE-ROD...-JIGGING-OR-TROLLING-/272091079836?nav=SEARCH



Pinnacle rods seem to be the pick of most the guys I talk to. I have never messed with bait casters. Typically use spinning reels. Good price on these though. Let me know how you like them. I have a friend who said he can buy the rods by the box of 20. Save a few bucks but then got to pick reels.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 4, 2016)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> My vote is for the driftmaster. There may be lower cost options like fabbing it yourself, but driftmasters are rock solid.
> 
> The frame I used is theirs and the only reason I didn't use their holders was because I wanted the locking collar since I use these to hold additional rods while underway.



Driftmaster seems to be the first choice for most. Cool set up!


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 4, 2016)

pic217 said:


> I have had good luck with Dual Pro chargers. I have been using them for 25 years. I leave mine plugged in all the time. Here is a good one to consider.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dual-Recreati..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=1RKNTBHMQ1KAGESGYV9S



May just go ahead and order this one. Got a amazon card for Christmas.  Seems the only real difference in price is how fast they charge. Not a big issue for me. Sounds like this one is well tested by you. Thanks


----------



## Dutch (Jan 4, 2016)

Another vote for Driftmasters, I have been using them for years with not problem...rock solid.

Look into the T-250 System...BPS has the whole system for $135. Thats around $250 with tax...eight rods is plenty.

I run eight rods out of the front of my boat and wear the crappie out. This is how I set my PT 174TF up with the T-250s.

I can switch from long-lining to spider-rigging in about 5 minutes.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 5, 2016)

Bob2010 said:


> Driftmaster seems to be the first choice for most. Cool set up!



Thanks.


----------



## JohnK (Jan 5, 2016)

I use the Hills, I'm happy with them.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 5, 2016)

I use Hill Wire for both stripers and crappie. They work flawless and they have accounted for a bunch of fish.


----------



## sasmojoe (Jan 5, 2016)

You can buy pinnacle limit rods at grizzly jig company, I believe you can can get 6 rods for like $66 plus shipping and they offer various lengths.


----------



## bird35 (Jan 5, 2016)

I made some myself using gas pipe.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 5, 2016)

I use the Shiman IX 2000 reel...great reel or the price. I also use BPS Tinylights which is another decent reel for long lining. Rods are a mix of BnM and Uncle Bucks Deluxe crappie rods(my personal favorites), they collapse for easy storage, dont break the bank, and are tough...I have broken 1 in the last 10 years of trolling. 

I also pour my own jigheads, the cost of jigheads now days is crazy (but that might be something you want to wait on as its only cost effective if you troll ALOT like I do)... if you aint losing jigs, you aint crappie fishing.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 5, 2016)

Dutch said:


> I use the Shiman IX 2000 reel...great reel or the price. I also use BPS Tinylights which is another decent reel for long lining. Rods are a mix of BnM and Uncle Bucks Deluxe crappie rods(my personal favorites), they collapse for easy storage, dont break the bank, and are tough...I have broken 1 in the last 10 years of trolling.
> 
> I also pour my own jigheads, the cost of jigheads now days is crazy (but that might be something you want to wait on as its only cost effective if you troll ALOT like I do)... if you aint losing jigs, you aint crappie fishing.



Yep, you gotta be in it (brush) to win it.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 5, 2016)

I make my rod holders. Last ones I let go with a boat I sold. Google 6" PVC pipe rod holders. It shows one in the picture section. I slot them where it bolts at the bottom to allow for adjustments. Can mount them lined to a board, etc to allow quick removal when not in use.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 5, 2016)

Dutch said:


> I use the Shiman IX 2000 reel...great reel or the price. I also use BPS Tinylights which is another decent reel for long lining. Rods are a mix of BnM and Uncle Bucks Deluxe crappie rods(my personal favorites), they collapse for easy storage, dont break the bank, and are tough...I have broken 1 in the last 10 years of trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> I also pour my own jigheads, the cost of jigheads now days is crazy (but that might be something you want to wait on as its only cost effective if you troll ALOT like I do)... if you aint losing jigs, you aint crappie fishing.



My buddy makes his own too. Said he likes a wire hook that will straighten out when snagged. May try this later. I still got to get my boat set up.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 5, 2016)

Dutch said:


>



That's good stuff!


----------



## lcookie (Jan 5, 2016)

After you pour your jig heads you will start injecting your own plastics.  I'm totally addicted.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 5, 2016)

Bob2010 said:


> That's good stuff!



Thanks...I got a some more loaded up on youtube of Eufuala, Oconnee, etc...love my goproing my fishing trips.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 5, 2016)

Bob2010 said:


> My buddy makes his own too. Said he likes a wire hook that will straighten out when snagged. May try this later. I still got to get my boat set up.



Yeah I didnt get into pouring until a few years after I caught the crappie fever, I prefer the sickle style hooks (YMMV)...sold my old PT 165 in 2013 and bought a PT 175TF Coastal and its a dedicated crappie fishing machine...if i ain't crappie fishing, i am thinking about it, reading about it, or prepping to go.

Driftmaster T-250's in the front, T-118's in the back, HB 999 HD/SI in the front, a HB 597 DI HD in the back, Minn Kota PDv2 55lb with co-pilot....Named it "Crappie Attitude"


----------



## FireFly (Jan 10, 2016)

*Rod Holders*



Bob2010 said:


> Driftmaster t bar rod holders. Easily adjust to keep tips close to water. Any other good options for less money? 10' trolling rods and reels. I need 10 to start with. $50 a pop is another $500. What's my best cheapest set up? Bought a used minkota trolling motor. It has the controller on the bracelet or necklace. Need 2 batteries for it and a new one for the boat. What brand? The cost range is insane on these batteries.  Last question is 2 bank or 3 bank charger? It's just an old v hull tracker 16' with a 70 hp motor. 1 crank battery and 2 for the trolling motor. Does brand of charger matter? Gonna go broke!



I have driftmaters on my crappie boat, but later on I add Hills Rod Holders to my pontoon.   Both Driftmasters and  Hills are high quality rod holders.   I would recommend either one.   
Driftmasters T round bar you can adjust each rod holder and the Hills you move the T round bar and all rod holders must move to the same position.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 11, 2016)

FireFly said:


> I have driftmaters on my crappie boat, but later on I add Hills Rod Holders to my pontoon.   Both Driftmasters and  Hills are high quality rod holders.   I would recommend either one.
> Driftmasters T round bar you can adjust each rod holder and the Hills you move the T round bar and all rod holders must move to the same position.




I was waiting to hear from you. Someone who has used both. I am about to buy the driftmasters I think. My buddy who is teaching me said the hill ones are fine for crappie but the driftmasters are a must for stripper. I don't really stripper fish. But if I buy the hills I will surely want to start stripper fishing. The hills are so much cheaper!  Thanks


----------



## FireFly (Jan 12, 2016)

Bob2010 said:


> I was waiting to hear from you. Someone who has used both. I am about to buy the driftmasters I think. My buddy who is teaching me said the hill ones are fine for crappie but the driftmasters are a must for stripper. I don't really stripper fish. But if I buy the hills I will surely want to start stripper fishing. The hills are so much cheaper!  Thanks



The Hills are just as stout as the Driftmasters and would work for anything in the lake.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 14, 2016)

Getting there. Depth finder is installed. 3 New marine max batteries purchased. I got the 3 bank dual pro from Amazon. Trolling motor has been gone through by Nutters in White and is ready for pick up. Ordering the Hill rod holders tonight.  Getting closer! Thanks for all the help everyone. Ready to go fishing.


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 15, 2016)

I got the pinnacle 12 ft rods and they work just fine.  I caught an 8 lb bass trolling and it did not break.  Caught 100's of crappie with them last season.  They are heavier than higher priced rods but catch crappie just the same as my more expensive B&Ms.  The main thing is pick jig heads with a wide gap hook that extends beyond the eye where you tie the line.  This increases hookups tremendiously.  Look at sickle hook jig heads on ebay.  Fish hooks itself with those and the rod tip does not matter as much.  You'll know when they are on.

Also got the EZT rod holders.  Met the guy that makes them around Macon.  They are great!

Wide gap jig headshttp://www.ebay.com/itm/50ct-1-16oz-Unpainted-Minnow-Head-w-2-Sickle-Red-Hook-Crappie-Jigs-/221969126655?hash=item33ae6414ff:g:eS8AAOSwDwtUpvt0


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 15, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> Contrary to popular belief, you don't need a 10-rod trolling set up to catch crappie.  I just use one rod to cast jigs.  It's been working for me for the last forty years.
> 
> Just throwing that option out there ...



Very good point.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 22, 2016)

Got my Hill left and right holders. Seem stout! I think they will work good.


----------



## mesena man (Jan 23, 2016)

Do you think they would handle hybrids and stripers?


----------



## Dutch (Jan 23, 2016)

Bob2010 said:


> Got my Hill left and right holders. Seem stout! I think they will work good.




Do they hold the rods flat(like spider rigging) or can they be adjusted?


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 23, 2016)

Dutch said:


> Do they hold the rods flat(like spider rigging) or can they be adjusted?



That screw in the middle rolls the horizontal bar up or down. The hill guy was really helpful.  Had him put 0 degree holders on to start with. I can role the bar down  to get tips to water or roll them up higher. You can't adjust each rod up or down though individually.  All 4 move.  He also did one left handed for me. They seem every bit as strong as driftmasters but way cheaper!


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 23, 2016)

Getting excited.  Trolling motor is going on the boat along with dual pro charger I hope Monday.  Got these rod holders ready to go. Ordered 8- 10' pinnacle rods, 4 shimano reels, and 4 Mitchell reels that were 50% off. I'm close to getting on the water.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 23, 2016)

Bob2010 said:


> That screw in the middle rolls the horizontal bar up or down. The hill guy was really helpful.  Had him put 0 degree holders on to start with. I can role the bar down  to get tips to water or roll them up higher. You can't adjust each rod up or down though individually.  All 4 move.  He also did one left handed for me. They seem every bit as strong as driftmasters but way cheaper!


 
That will do the job.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 23, 2016)

Bob2010 said:


> Getting excited.  Trolling motor is going on the boat along with dual pro charger I hope Monday.  Got these rod holders ready to go. Ordered 8- 10' pinnacle rods, 4 shimano reels, and 4 Mitchell reels that were 50% off. I'm close to getting on the water.



Welcome to the obsession (as my wife calls it)


----------



## Crappiepappy (Jan 25, 2016)

I have a 10 rod setup. That is 3/4 conduit across the back.

http://forum.gon.com/album.php?albumid=6243


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 25, 2016)

Go back and read post #23. I striper fish 95% of the time and wouldn't trade my Hill's Wire holders for anything. They have handled thousands of fish without a failure.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 25, 2016)

Crappiepappy said:


> I have a 10 rod setup. That is 3/4 conduit across the back.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/album.php?albumid=6243



That's cool. I like you can add more or take them away. The hills are similar but the entire bar rolls instead of each holder. I like I can pull the t bars out when I'm not using them.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 25, 2016)

Dustin Pate said:


> Go back and read post #23. I striper fish 95% of the time and wouldn't trade my Hill's Wire holders for anything. They have handled thousands of fish without a failure.



They are stout. I thought the primary purpose striper guys wanted the driftmasters was that the adjustment allows you to adjust every rod at different heights. I don't know though because I haven't used the driftmasters.  I will say these hill rod holders are not going to move or fail. I bet I could do pull ups on these things if they are mounted well. Solid for sure. For crappie I want all tips 10" off the water in the back. Rolling the whole bar should be perfect.


----------



## Bob2010 (Feb 2, 2016)

Well I had one made left thread. I know it's so the thing won't spin in the wrong direction if it get loose. Which side of the back of the boat does the left thread t bar go on?


----------



## Kdad (Feb 2, 2016)

Bob2010 said:


> Well I had one made left thread. I know it's so the thing won't spin in the wrong direction if it get loose. Which side of the back of the boat does the left thread t bar go on?



I believe it's the left side, because if it turns, it will turn up towards the front of the boat. If it loosens your rods won't go in the drink. Same thing for the right.


----------

